# finnex or beamworks



## ChrisDiago (Mar 2, 2013)

im looking at getting a led light fixture for my tall 20 gallon freshwater tank. ive been looking on ebay and was almost completly set on 1 led by beamworks. until i went to petsmart today and was talking with their fish person. told me about a brand named finnex. i was wondering what is the better brand. i also notice a difference in the type of led they use. 18x 6500K LEDs for the 18 inch beam works. 88x HO 7000k LEDs with 4 HO Actinic LEDs for the finnex. out of these 2 which would be better for my setup


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

and your question is which brand is better in what ways?


----------



## ChrisDiago (Mar 2, 2013)

i was wondering what brand has a better history and considering my tank with what info i have on the leds which fixture would be better. ive herd good and bad about beamworks but nothing about finnex ....why im asking


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

I own the Beamswork and love it, and from what I have read on here the Finnex seem to get pretty great reviews. I think we need to know more about what you are trying to do with your set up, as I would recommend the Beamswork for low light and I am pretty sure the Finnex is for a higher light set up. 

Also, why not the 24 inch Beamswork for the 20 gallon high tank?


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Finnex>>>>>>Beamworks

Google it.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i have the Finnex RAY2 over a 20g high and find it gives medium light. I transitioned to LEDs from (3) 6500k 26watt CFLs. If you arent planning to run CO2, you can consider the RAY2 or fugeray. I have no experience with the other but Mike does and he seems pretty happy with it.


----------



## ChrisDiago (Mar 2, 2013)

thank you blue for being specific about what info i need to put on here. in my 20 gallon plant wise i have hornworth 1 java fern and java moss. i have no idea why but my moss has been dying for a while. so thats why im deciding to change to leds. and why not the 24 inch beamworks for the 20 gallon...i guess i could but everything im doing is on a strickt budget and that model is about 25 30 dollars more


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have had very good results with the Beamswork on a low light tank with some crypts, fissidens, Christmas moss and a couple of stem plants. It seems like you also have low light plants that would work well with this light.

The Beamswork 400 is about $20 more than the 18 inch model, but you really would benefit from the extra coverage on the sides of the tank. 

You should compare that to the prices of the fixtures that acitydweller mentioned since I don't know their costs off the top of my head, and see which fits your budget better.


----------



## ChrisDiago (Mar 2, 2013)

thank you every1 for your input i think what i will do is just wait a bit and get the 24 inch instead of the 18.


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

Not sure if you've decided on Finnex or Beamswork yet but if you run a 24" Ray 2 on a 20 gallon, you'll be just under 80 PAR which would have you sitting on the high end of medium light. If you were to do this without CO2, I can almost guarantee you'll have a serious algae outbreak. That said, even a simple DIY CO2 set up should balance that issue along with maybe a few Otos or a couple Nerite snails.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I have both. Finnex is a better made light. Get the Finnex FugeRay.


----------

